# Whitlam Golf - Hummer II Putter



## boggybop (Apr 6, 2010)

Whitlam Hummer II

The Hummer II putter from Whitlam Golf has been in the bag for just over 4 months, and so far is proving to be a match made in heaven. I finally decided to take the plunge and invest in a Whitlam putter after reading numerous glowing reports, and havenâ€™t looked back since. To suit my inside-square-inside putting stroke I knew that a heel shafted model was required, and the Hummer II appealed to me because of the mallet style, which I hoped would aid my alignment issues. Although Whitlam arenâ€™t that well known in the UK, the brand is renown in America for quality design and craftsmanship, and so far I havenâ€™t been disappointed!

Out of the 3 available colours (black, red and blue) I was drawn towards the black model, in a 34â€ shaft length, with the standard Winn black and yellow grip. On first impression the club appears bold, with a striking design and colour scheme. The stylish putter head combines a milled aluminium body with a 303 stainless steel top piece. I have found the black finish helps to reduce glare in bright conditions, with the stainless steel top piece acting as a great alignment aid, due to the contrast between the different shades of yellow, black and silver.

I was pleasantly surprised by the weight of the putter, which was much lighter than I initially anticipated. Usually I would associate the larger mallet style putters as being heavy and unmanageable over longer distances, but the Hummer II provides an exception to the rule. The putter, which has a comparatively large head, feels surprisingly lightweight â€“ and I have found this to boost confidence over the shorter putts.

However, the most striking feature of this putter is how quickly the ball begins to roll. Whitlam say that the strategic placing of the stainless steel top section helps to create a higher centre of gravity, producing this effect. Whilst on the greens it is evident how â€˜skiddingâ€™ is reduced, producing a more accurate putt, which is less likely to skid off course. Iâ€™ve also found the Hummer II to be a great tool for those tough shots from around the edges of the green, with the sleek design effortlessly gliding through the slightly longer grass. The Winn black and yellow grip seems to perform well in the wettest of conditions, providing excellent feel and grip. Furthermore, the yellow head-cover completes the whole package, giving a top-quality putter at a very reasonable price. Overall I have been highly impressed by the Hummer II, and would definitely recommend the putter to any golfer looking for a mallet style putter.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't have a Whitlam putter, but have two of his wedges, and they are top quality. If the putters are half as well made, they must be good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2010)

Have you got a link or any pics of this magic wand


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2010)

Have you got a link or any pics of this magic wand
		
Click to expand...

Start saving
http://www.whitlamgolf.co.uk/showdetails.asp?id=123


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2010)

They are awesome putters.


----------

